# Marriott's Travel Insurance -- anyone used it?



## Cathyb (Mar 31, 2010)

We travel mostly to Hawaii and are in our seventies -- was asked by our Marriott rep if we wanted the insurance.   Told her we would look into the details and let her know.

Decided to ask here if anyone has actually had to use the Marriott travel insurance and were you happy with how it reimbursed you?  Would it cover medi-vac?


----------



## m61376 (Mar 31, 2010)

Haven't used it, but did buy it. It covers medi-vac for you and all traveling companions.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 31, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We travel mostly to Hawaii and are in our seventies -- was asked by our Marriott rep if we wanted the insurance.   Told her we would look into the details and let her know.
> 
> Decided to ask here if anyone has actually had to use the Marriott travel insurance and were you happy with how it reimbursed you?  Would it cover medi-vac?


What are the costs pe year?


----------



## m61376 (Mar 31, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> What are the costs pe year?



I took the better plan. For $175 per year:
Individual        Maximum

Insurance Coverages Provided        Benefit Amount         Benefit Amount

Trip Cancellation - Additional                5,000.00

Trip Interruption - Additional                7,500.00

Unused Maintenance and Exchange Fee Cancellation                4,000.00

Unused Maintenance and Exchange Fee Interruption                4,000.00

Travel Delay ($200 maximum per day)                1,000.00

Accidental Death and Dismemberment                25,000.00

Baggage Delay                500.00

Baggage and Personal Effects                1,000.00

Rental Car (Not avail. to residents of TX or OR)                25,000.00

Medical or Dental Expense        10,000.00        10,000.00

Emergency Medical Evacuation                50,000.00 

I don't remember the pricing details of all the plans- but I think the cheaper one was around a hundred dollars (or maybe $125). I thought the emergency medical coverage and the additional 5K in trip cancellation, which would cover flights, was worth the added $50-75, especially since it covers all trips and all travelers for a whole year (actually, the period is closer to 13 months).


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought it too, but haven't used it, fortunately.  I did use the Interval company a couple of times and got $1000 back for cancellations due to illness in the family -- other than having to provide doctor's info, it was quite easy.  However, II's plan only covered one of their exchanged weeks, and only one week -- I think for $69 a week, so the 'new' plan Marriott put together seems a lot better and more protection if you have multiple weeks.  Time will tell.

Brian


----------



## winger (Apr 1, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I took the better plan. For $175 per year:
> Individual        Maximum
> 
> Insurance Coverages Provided        Benefit Amount         Benefit Amount
> ...



What coverage is provided for trip cancellation/interruption if we 'obtained' our air tickets using FF points (like some of us probably do here?) ?  Say, for trip interruptions, will the policy cover the actual $dollar cost of re-booking the same flight at a later date (and for the entire family booked for the trip) ?


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 1, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We travel mostly to Hawaii and are in our seventies -- was asked by our Marriott rep if we wanted the insurance.   Told her we would look into the details and let her know.
> 
> Decided to ask here if anyone has actually had to use the Marriott travel insurance and were you happy with how it reimbursed you?  Would it cover medi-vac?



Since my husband had the stroke in Maui, we no longer travel without insurance and we took the Marriott insurance out that they advertised.

We also took AirMed insurance out for five years (www.airmed.com) before our next trip because this company will fly you to your local hospital of your choice near home.  This is very important so the family of the sick or injured person can stay at home and not in a city in another state or country.  Some of the policies will fly the patient to the closest hospital where they can take care of their condition and you may still be very far away from home.

I don't know what state Greg (allikai2) is from but his wife ended up in San Diego from Puerto Vallarta.

The AirMed insurance wasn't that expensive even at our age but a lot lower when you are in your 50's rather than our age.  Peace of mind is worth the cost as I went through the ordeal and it was very stessful.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 1, 2010)

winger said:


> What coverage is provided for trip cancellation/interruption if we 'obtained' our air tickets using FF points (like some of us probably do here?) ?  Say, for trip interruptions, will the policy cover the actual $dollar cost of re-booking the same flight at a later date (and for the entire family booked for the trip) ?



My guess- and it is only a guess- is that it will cover any penalties to recoup your points and rebook using your points, but not the value of the flights.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 1, 2010)

*Max age 75?*



iconnections said:


> Since my husband had the stroke in Maui, we no longer travel without insurance and we took the Marriott insurance out that they advertised.
> 
> We also took AirMed insurance out for five years (www.airmed.com) before our next trip because this company will fly you to your local hospital of your choice near home.  This is very important so the family of the sick or injured person can stay at home and not in a city in another state or country.  Some of the policies will fly the patient to the closest hospital where they can take care of their condition and you may still be very far away from home.
> 
> ...



Emmy:  If I read it right, they (Air-VAc)cover up to age 75.  Is that correct?


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 1, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Emmy:  If I read it right, they (Air-VAc)cover up to age 75.  Is that correct?


My husband will be 75 plus when the insurance runs out.  I asked him if we could renew it after that and he said yes.  I would call them to find out more.  I remember that he had to wait six months after his stroke before he could get the policy.


----------



## winger (Apr 1, 2010)

iconnections said:


> My husband will be 75 plus when the insurance runs out.  I asked him if we could renew it after that and he said yes.  I would call them to find out more.  I remember that he had to wait six months after his stroke before he could get the policy.


Hey Emmy. When we had the pleasure of meeting both you and Peter last year (same month), it looked like you guys were BOTH gung-ho strong-n-ready for another 25+ years of TS'ing, easily !   I had no idea you were in your 70's   Are you sure both of you guys did not fake your ages many years ago just to buy beer or drive way earlier than you should have?

Anyways, my DW and I are following this thread with interest. Especially when we plan to maybe take our MIL on a couple of trips and she is in her 70's and is having some health issues recently.  As a matter of fact, in Dec 2007, we booked her a non-refundable flight on SWA to join us in Oahu.  We purchased flight insurance (for like $25) 'just in case' but did not think much about using it as at the time of booking (about 10-11 months from travel), dear MIL was rather healthy.  Needless to say, during that year before the Dec 2007 Oahu trip, MIL went overseas and when she came back, had developed a couple of serious medical conditions.  She had to cancel out of her trip with us, but got a full refund (over $400) on her r/t plane tickets.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 1, 2010)

m61376 said:


> My guess- and it is only a guess- is that it will cover any penalties to recoup your points and rebook using your points, but not the value of the flights.



Don't be so sure about fees associated with using points for flights.  Last year we had to cancel a cruise and we had trip insurance with Access Americal.  They did not cover the $100 per ticket cost to re-deposit our frequent flyer miles with Delta.  All other costs were covered though.


----------



## tiel (Apr 3, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I took the better plan. For $175 per year:
> Individual        Maximum
> 
> Insurance Coverages Provided        Benefit Amount         Benefit Amount
> ...



We too have purchased this insurance, but have not had occasion to use it.  

We were told by CSA (the insurance co.) that the policy covered only one MVCI-related timeshare week/vacation (which would not be specified anywhere, by the way).  BUT, if you owned more than one week and wanted each one to be covered, you needed to buy a separate policy for each week.  Unless, of course, you were the kind of person who be dishonest enough to purchase only one policy and not file any claim against it until your last trip of the coverage year;  effectively, you would have coverage for all your weeks in the year, but only because no claims were filed against the policy related to previously used weeks in the year. 

This was a bit confusing to us, so we contacted Marriott to see what their take on this was.  We were told that one policy would suffice for multiple weeks in a coverage year so long as no claims were filed against the policy.  Once a claim is filed, the policy no longer covered subsequent weeks.  Essentially, this is what CSA said, without he insinuation of dishonesty involving using the policy to cover multiple weeks.

So, we decided to go with the lower cost policy, since the only difference in coverage was for the MFs, and no single MF of ours is over the coverage amount ($2k) in this policy.  

We never had to use the coverage when the MVCI policies were with Travel Guard, but IMHO it may have been better.  At least when you bought your policy, the cost was based on the number of weeks you _owned_ and coverage was provided for all those weeks by that one policy.  Or so it seemed.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 4, 2010)

*tiel-have phone numbers?*



tiel said:


> We too have purchased this insurance, but have not had occasion to use it.
> 
> We were told by CSA (the insurance co.) that the policy covered only one MVCI-related timeshare week/vacation (which would not be specified anywhere, by the way).  BUT, if you owned more than one week and wanted each one to be covered, you needed to buy a separate policy for each week.  Unless, of course, you were the kind of person who be dishonest enough to purchase only one policy and not file any claim against it until your last trip of the coverage year;  effectively, you would have coverage for all your weeks in the year, but only because no claims were filed against the policy related to previously used weeks in the year.
> 
> ...



tiel:  do you have the phone numbers at Marriott and CSA?  We own a non-Marriott in Maui that we go to annually.  Also do I assume correctly that the cost is per person so if you are a party of three flying to Maui it would be 3x the quoted annual fee?


----------



## m61376 (Apr 4, 2010)

tiel said:


> So, we decided to go with the lower cost policy, since the only difference in coverage was for the MFs, and no single MF of ours is over the coverage amount ($2k) in this policy.



I may have looked at it wrong- but I think the coverage was different not only for the MF's- I think the trip cancellation/interruption were different and I am not sure about the emergency coverage.

I thought the additional $50 was worth covering other costs such as flights, etc., and the medical benefits were a big plus since my Mom is 83 and travels with us.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> tiel:  do you have the phone numbers at Marriott and CSA?  We own a non-Marriott in Maui that we go to annually.  Also do I assume correctly that the cost is per person so if you are a party of three flying to Maui it would be 3x the quoted annual fee?



No- it covers everyone in your party, including the medical coverage, as long as they are sharing your accommodations. Additional names do not have to be added to the policy, btw (I received written confirmation of this, because there is only one spot for a name).

They also specify that it is an annual plan that covers all trips in the 13 month period, so it is clearly not intended as a single trip coverage.

You can contact CSA at (800) 873-9855. Personally, I preferred to e-mail them- that way I had written verification of our conversation and the answers to my inquiries.


----------



## tiel (Apr 4, 2010)

*Please advise!*

Would you please let us know where it indicates it is an "annual" policy, intended to cover all trips?  That would be great.  I thought I looked everywhere, but could not find such a reference...that's why I made the calls in the first place.  

BTW, I agree it's better to communicate with them via email too, since it's better to have this Q/As in writing.  Not sure why I didn't do that this time.  

Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 4, 2010)

tiel said:


> Would you please let us know where it indicates it is an "annual" policy, intended to cover all trips?  That would be great.  I thought I looked everywhere, but could not find such a reference...that's why I made the calls in the first place.
> 
> BTW, I agree it's better to communicate with them via email too, since it's better to have this Q/As in writing.  Not sure why I didn't do that this time.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide!



This is an excerpt of the e-mail I received from them in response to my inquiry: "The plan you purchased and referenced, below, is an annual plan. The below plan is to insure trips you take between 01/08/10 and 02/07/11.  It will also provide coverage for anyone staying at the timeshare with you."


----------



## tiel (Apr 5, 2010)

*A little more info please*



m61376 said:


> This is an excerpt of the e-mail I received from them in response to my inquiry: "The plan you purchased and referenced, below, is an annual plan. The below plan is to insure trips you take between 01/08/10 and 02/07/11.  It will also provide coverage for anyone staying at the timeshare with you."



Thank you for the quote...but, if I could trouble you further, to what email address did you send your inquiry?  I looked on the MVCI website and the links to CSA, but did not see an email address for submitting insurance questions.

BTW, I looked at the email and the attachment I received, and could find no wording like you got...:annoyed: 

Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 5, 2010)

tiel said:


> Thank you for the quote...but, if I could trouble you further, to what email address did you send your inquiry?  I looked on the MVCI website and the links to CSA, but did not see an email address for submitting insurance questions.
> 
> BTW, I looked at the email and the attachment I received, and could find no wording like you got...:annoyed:
> 
> Again, thank you for your help!



The e-mail was in response to my inquiries; I specifically asked if it covered other members of my party and if they had to be listed on the policy.

I believe this was the e-mail I used: orders@csatravelprotection.com


----------



## tiel (Apr 5, 2010)

*CSA Clarification*

I sent the following INQUIRY to CSA:

I would like some clarification about the coverage you provide in your MVCI travel protection policies.  

My question is:  how many MVCI-related trips are covered by the 13-month policies you issue?  The following examples will hopefully clarify my question:

Example 1:  I have 4 MVCI trips planned in the next 12 months, and the effective date of my policy is 1 APR 2010.  I take my first trip, and file no claims against the policy.  Then, I take my second trip, and file a claim upon my return.   Question:  Will my 3rd and 4th trips be covered also?

Example 2:  I have 4 MVCI trips planned in the next 12 months, and the effective date of my policy is 1 APR 2010.  I take my first trip, and file no claims against the policy.  Question:  Will my 2nd, 3rd, and 4th trips be covered also?

I have spoken to a few people about this issue, and it seems they all have different opinions as to the answer.  

Please advise.

This is the RESPONSE I received from CSA:

Thank you for your email. CSA can provide coverage for all trips taken through Marriott Vacation Club during the 13 month period your plan is in effect. You may claim up to the maximum benefit amounts listed on your policy, total for all trips taken during the coverage period. You may file a claim for as many covered trips you take, however the total claimed amount may not exceed the maximum benefit amounts listed on the policy. Plans offered through Marriott Vacation Club will only insure trips booked through Marriott Vacation Club. If you have any questions, feel free to contact our Customer Service Department at 800-5554-9839 and a Representative will be happy to assist you.


Soooo, thanks to TUGgers, I now have the answer to the extent of coverage provided by these policies.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

*You might want to look at this policy...*

mpizza posted this information - it seems to be a better policy as if specifically states it covers 90 days of TSing vacation (up to the policy limits)
When I was filling out for the price quote, it asked for my "member number" I think - Maria said she just put in "various".

As a resident of NY State,  I can not get the coverage but it certainly seems to be good with a fee of $99.



mpizza said:


> Yes, I always purchase insurance.
> 
> This year, rather than individual insurance with every trade, I purchased an annual policy with Vacation Guard for $99, which is good for up to 90 days of timeshare use or a maximum of $5,000 - Travel insurance for Timeshare, Resorts, Hospitality, & Leisure; Vacation Peace of Mind - I'll let you know how that works out.
> 
> Maria



I found the following on their website.

VacationGuard® 



The first travel policy written specifically for Timeshare/Vacation Ownership! 

Annual protection, instead of "per-trip." 

Just one rating band - is quick and easy. 

Comprehensive Travel Protection that protects you for: 
Cancellation, Interruption, Delay, Medical, and more 
Maintenance Dues and Exchange Fees coverage 
Benefit Extensions, with sub-limits for: 
Cruise exchange upgrades, 
Out of pocket prepaid trip expenses, and 
Airfare, including Frequent Flier Re-Deposit 
Loss of job coverage 
Towing and car breakdown coverage 
Property damage to unit 

Global Travel and emergency Medical Assistance, 24/7. 

FREE LOOK - 100% refund within 10 days of purchase. 

There is travel protection, but there is only ONE Timeshare travel protection - VacationGuard®. 

Providing you Vacation Peace of Mind! 


https://www.vacationguard.com/


The # 1 choice for Timeshare Travel Protection
Obtain Year-long Coverage in seconds 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Quote | Information | Payment | Confirmation | 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why risk your vacation, when you can just protect it with ease? 


Get the # 1 choice in Timeshare - Make life simple this year, and get unmatched peace of mind for just pennies a day. Why let all the time you've spent planning a great vacation get ruined by something you can't predict? In just seconds, you can affordably protect both you and your traveling companions (up to 8 on the same reservation) against Trip Cancellation, Interruptions, and Delays, plus more, which can affect your timeshare vacations. 


Trip Cancellation, Interruption, and Delay 
Maintenance fee, and Club dues protection 
Exchange fees protection, including Cruise 
Frequent Flier airline re-deposit fees 
Covers Hurricanes, snowstorms & wildfires 
Lost, Stolen, or Delayed baggage 
Emergency Medical & Dental Expense 
Travel Assistance Protection, Worldwide 

Make life simpler, and save money too! Buy now, and you’ll protect your ownership trips for the year!

Show my price to buy.

Bonus Benefit: 
Renewing members have the added bonus of having the medical pre-existing exclusion waived upon each renewal, plus access to insurance discounts on personal insurance needs.


Benefit Listing 

NOTES: (1) Purchase Is limited to 90 days of Timeshare Vacation ownership by you (2) You must buy this plan at least 30 days prior to your travel date, or up until your booking date, whichever is later. (3) This plan applies only to trips where your annual Timeshare usage by points or dues is allocated and used for that trip. This is an overview only. Read the Plan Conditions, Exclusions, and Terms for a full explanation. 

Coverage Maximum Benefit Paid 
Your Annual Ownership/Use in Days and/or Points 0-90 Days 
Travel Protection (Including Maintenance, Tax, Club Dues and Exchange Protection) 
Timeshare Cancellation Up to $5,000 per plan term 
Timeshare Interruption Up to $5,000 per plan term 
Airfare Cancellation / Interruption Expense $1,000 per reservation 
Trip Delay (5 hours) $1,000 per reservation 
Baggage Protection 
Baggage/Personal Effects Up to $2,000 per reservation 
Baggage Delay (12 hours) Up to $500 per reservation 
Recreational Equipment Delay (12 hours) Up to $500 per reservation 
Medical Protection 
Emergency Accident/
Sickness Medical Expense $10,000 per reservation 
Emergency Evacuation/
Repatriation of Remains $100,000 per reservation 
Personal Vehicle Return Up to $1,000 
Property Protection 
Property Damage (to the unit you use) $2,000 per reservation 
Travel Accident Protection 
Accidental Death & Dismemberment - 24 Hour $10,000 per reservation 
Global Emergency Assistance Services (24/7) 
Traveler's Assistance Included 
Medical Assistance Included 
Emergency Cash Transfer Included 
Roadside Assistance ($100 per breakdown) Included 
$99.00 
__________________


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 6, 2010)

tiel said:


> ... This is the RESPONSE I received from CSA: "... Plans offered through Marriott Vacation Club will only insure trips booked through Marriott Vacation Club. ..."





GrayFal said:


> mpizza posted this information ... "(3) This plan applies only to trips where your annual Timeshare usage by points or dues is allocated and used for that trip. ..."



Am I reading this correctly?  Do both of these plans NOT cover exchanges through II?  I think the CSA terms are pretty clear because II exchanges are NOT booked through MVCI, but what about Vacation Guard - does the language mean that only travel to your home resort(s) is covered?

{edited to add} It doesn't answer my questions about the above two plans, but II does offer its own Travel Guard insurance.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Am I reading this correctly?  Do both of these plans NOT cover exchanges through II?  I think the CSA terms are pretty clear because II exchanges are NOT booked through MVCI, but what about Vacation Guard - does the language mean that only travel to your home resort(s) is covered?



The Marriott policy only covers Marriott reservations.

The policy I posted covers your "owned" week, an exchange made thru II,RCI, SFX using your "owned" weeks and/or points reservations (think Wyndham/DVC)/exchanges (RCI points resies/exchanges).

When I clicked on the 18 page policy, what they do NOT cover is use of a "getaway" or "bonus week" that you would purchase thru II/RCI/SFX.

So as long as it is use of your ownership either at the home resort or an exchange thru an exchange company, it is covered.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pat- Are you sure the Marirott plan doesn't cover exchanges of your Marriott week though II? I was under the impression that it covered your owned week and any exchanges made for a Marirott week.

The vacationgaurd policy you referenced excludes NY residents?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Pat- Are you sure the Marirott plan doesn't cover exchanges of your Marriott week though II? I was under the impression that it covered your owned week and any exchanges made for a Marirott week.
> 
> The vacationgaurd policy you referenced excludes NY residents?


I believe when I looked into the Marriott insurance it covered Marriott owned weeks and any exchanges made with the Marriott week - you need to check for yourself to be sure. What I was trying to say is that it ONLY covers the Marriott weeks/exchanges - nothing else you own.

And yes, the vacation guard insurance excludes NY State residences - mpizza lives in another state.

Here is part of my email exchange after I applied online and it rejected my application because I am from NY State

To: grayfal@XXXXXXXXXX.net
Cc: "Wheatley, Amber" 

> Good Morning Pat:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time, VacationGuard Products are unavailable to 
> residents of New
> York State. However, plans can be obtainable and customized through
> whomever the timeshare is offered through. Please refer back to your
> property management company. 
> 
> 
> 
> All terms and conditions of the policy apply.
> 
> 
> 
> All plans are not available in every state.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 

and my response....

Unfortunately, the plans that are offered by Marriott Starwood Wyndham etc.pertain to those specific ownerships and do not cover my multiple ownerships.
They are also significantly more expensive then the $99 you charge for the all encompassing policy.

I hope you will soon be able to offer the umbrella policy to NY State Residents.
Sincerely, Pat


----------



## m61376 (Apr 6, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> I believe when I looked into the Marriott insurance it covered Marriott owned weeks and any exchanges made with the Marriott week - you need to check for yourself to be sure. What I was trying to say is that it ONLY covers the Marriott weeks/exchanges - nothing else you own.
> 
> And yes, the vacation guard insurance excludes NY State residences -



Thanks- that's what I had understood about the Marriott policy.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Thanks- that's what I had understood about the Marriott policy.



Compare the coverage the Marriott Policy gives you for $175 versus the other one for $99 before you purchase.
Medivac is an expensive proposition.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the details, GrayFal.  I admit, as a former insurance claims adjustor I look for whatever fine print gives them the opportunity to say, "nope, sorry, there's an exclusion for that ..."  But it looks like either of those CSA or Vacation Guard policies is sufficient for Marriott travel using your own week(s) either at the home resort or as an exchange, and II's Travel Guard policy should be fine for any II exchanges (if you don't have the CSA coverage) and Getaways.

If I was traveling overseas, as m does with her trips to Aruba, I'd want the Medivac coverage too.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> We travel mostly to Hawaii and are in our seventies -- was asked by our Marriott rep if we wanted the insurance.   Told her we would look into the details and let her know.
> 
> Decided to ask here if anyone has actually had to use the Marriott travel insurance and were you happy with how it reimbursed you?  Would it cover medi-vac?


CathyB - because  of your ownership with more then Marriott - you might want to look at the coverage I posted...it will cover u for all your TS travel, not just Marriott.

If you own only Marriott - I guess their coverage is okay - but it cost almost double for very similar coverage offered by the other company.

Good luck to all - that you never have to file a claim.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks for the details, GrayFal.  I admit, as a former insurance claims adjustor I look for whatever fine print gives them the opportunity to say, "nope, sorry, there's an exclusion for that ..."  But it looks like either of those CSA or Vacation Guard policies is sufficient for Marriott travel using your own week(s) either at the home resort or as an exchange, and II's Travel Guard policy should be fine for any II exchanges (if you don't have the CSA coverage) and* Getaways*.
> 
> If I was traveling overseas, as m does with her trips to Aruba, I'd want the Medivac coverage too.



No, neither coverage will pay for getaways or accomodation certs or bonus weeks purchased thru II or RCI or SFX - that is not considered your owned week but a vacation rental and they have other insurance for that.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 6, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Thanks for the details, GrayFal.  I admit, as a former insurance claims adjustor I look for whatever fine print gives them the opportunity to say, "nope, sorry, there's an exclusion for that ..."  But it looks like either of those CSA or Vacation Guard policies is sufficient for Marriott travel using your own week(s) either at the home resort or as an exchange, *and II's Travel Guard policy should be fine for any II exchanges (if you don't have the CSA coverage) and Getaways*.
> 
> If I was traveling overseas, as m does with her trips to Aruba, I'd want the Medivac coverage too.





GrayFal said:


> No, neither coverage will pay for getaways or accomodation certs or bonus weeks purchased thru II or RCI or SFX - that is not considered your owned week but a vacation rental and they have other insurance for that.



That's what I mean - the Travel Guard insurance available from II will cover the non-ownership trips that wouldn't be covered by the CSA policy from Marriott or the Vacation Guard policy you mention.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

winger said:


> What coverage is provided for trip cancellation/interruption if we 'obtained' our air tickets using FF points (like some of us probably do here?) ?  Say, for trip interruptions, will the policy cover the actual $dollar cost of re-booking the same flight at a later date (and for the entire family booked for the trip) ?


The policy I was looking at (non-Marriott) paid the fee the airlines charge you to re-deposit the FF miles in your account or the cost of the airline tickets.
None of them would pay for you to rebook but covers what u lost related to not being able to go or having to go home early.

I started reading the 18 pages of the non-Marriott policy but when I found out they would not accept me based on my residency, I stopped reading. :annoyed:


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 6, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> That's what I mean - the Travel Guard insurance available from II will cover the non-ownership trips that wouldn't be covered by the CSA policy from Marriott or the Vacation Guard policy you mention.


Sorry, I misunderstood - you mean the II insurance that you purchase from them for EACH trip - yes, it would cover the trip u purchased it for.

I think I am getting a headache with all this insurance talk!  
Especially since the one that would cover my ownerships appropriately rejected me  

I am going to lay down now .:hysterical:


----------



## mike130 (May 26, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> And yes, the vacation guard insurance excludes NY State residences - mpizza lives in another state.



GrayFal, 
I live in NYS also but purchased Vacation Guard thru VRI, there is a link on their website. ( I believe BlueGreen offers it also)  If you purchase the coverage thru the management company there are no state exclusions.  The cost was $47.

Mike

Trip Cancellation
Up to $10,000 per plan term
Trip Interruption
Up to $10,000 per plan term
Trip Delay
$1,000
Missed Cruise Connection
$1,000
Baggage / Baggage Delay
$2,000 / $1,000
Recreational Equipment Delay
$2,000
Property Damage
$2,000
Medical Expense Benefits
$25,000
Medical Evacuation / Repatriation of Remains
$250,000
24 Hour AD&D
$10,000
Travel Assistance
Included
Collision Damage Waiver
$35,000
Lost Ski Days
$1,000
Roadside Assistance
$100 per occurrence
Search & Rescue Services
$10,000
Identitify Theft Prevention Services
Included


----------



## pwrshift (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone had to make a claim yet?  I'm happy I haven't but am curious as to how they come through for someone's misfortune.

Brian


----------



## taffy19 (May 27, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> That's what I mean - the Travel Guard insurance available from II will cover the non-ownership trips that wouldn't be covered by the CSA policy from Marriott or the Vacation Guard policy you mention.


This is good information to know as it wasn't clear to me either.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry for bringing up this old topic...

I was looking at the $65 standard coverage, however nowhere in the certificate does it say the policy covers your maintenance/exchange fees.  Has anybody actually file a claim for their maintenance fees and was reimbursed?

I'm a little sceptical after reading the coverage certificate, that this pilocy is written just like any other travel plan.  There's nothing in it refering to timeshare specific items.


----------

